# Basic apprenticeship help



## rob90 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello people.

Im very new at the apprenticeship rules and guidelines and I had a few questions.( all regarding Florida )

Do you need a program for apprenticeships such as ACF or can you do without ?

what can a restaurant pay you (if at all) for said apprenticeship ?

would going to restaurant after restaurant looking for an apprenticeship help. 

What should i wear for an intreview like that?

I know they are probably ovious questions to some of you but it would be ungodly helpful for a 19 yr old medicaly dischared Marine trying to get a new start.

p.s I got discharged for a stupid back problem that i never knew i had.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I live here and have a question,. If you do have a back problem at 19 forget this business. You are on your feet for more then 8 hours daily and constantly moveing (like Tennis) Now I am not trying to disalussion you but its a rough racket ,rewarding but rough. 
If you have prior experience thats good. Put on a neat and clean outfit and go around to various upscale and good places, ask to see the chef(dont go in near lunch or dinner time). Tell him you want to learn and are willing to start where he deems necessary. 
Or if you are single try the cruise ship line, You dont have to worry about room and board and its hard to spend your salary,since you are on the ship. You sign a 6 month or 1 year contract and believe me you will learn.
If you have the drive and feel for this business you will find somkething and do well. I would sooner hire a guy with Practical Experience faster then a guy out of any school, however the combintion of both are good. Good Luck to you


----------



## rob90 (Apr 29, 2009)

Where would i go for the cruise line apprentiship. That sounds like something I would like to Try out.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

_ didnt say cruise line apprenticships, but their offices are in Fort Lauderdale, Miami and Tampa. Call them and ask. Carnivel, Celebrity,Princess Lines,_


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

As a graduate of the Ft Lauderdale ACF Apprenticeship I will tell you that you should do the ACF sponsored and sanctioned course. It is 3 years, you get paid and you work in VERY good establishments. I did mine at Turnberry Isle in Aventura, Fl and worked under Robin Haas and worked with Norman Van Aiken, Mark Milletello and Allen Susser as all were pretty close friends. I would highly reccomend it as an option.


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

*Do you need a program for apprenticeships such as ACF?*
No

*what can a restaurant pay you (if at all) for said apprenticeship ?*
Expect 0 - min wage

*would going to restaurant after restaurant looking for an apprenticeship help. *
Yes

*What should i wear for an intreview like that?*
Dress as nice as you can. Look clean and neat.


----------

